# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Prva Rodina rasprodaja u Splitu- 22.4.2012.

## puntica

tražili ste dobili ste  :Grin: 

ovdje možete pročitati sve o Rasprodaji http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rasp...acaka-u-splitu

ovdje se možete veseliti i postavljati pitanja http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70584-R...U!!!-22-4-2012!!!

a ovdje možete lajkati i šerati https://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-...27471790645757

----------


## wana

Hoce li biti i ove godine na dan planeta zemlje?

----------


## spajalica

za sad se radi na tome, ali vise detalja dat ce vam nase drage splicanke.

----------

